# Anyone know about APAW ?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It isn't clear to me that they are breeders, but more involved in training poodles for service work.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

edited for correctness! 

i’ve only heard of them placing trained dogs; i mistakenly thought they used donated dogs from breeders.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

They do actually breed their own dogs, not just train and place them. http://www.americanpoodlesatwork.org/wp-content/uploads/InfoPacketEarly2014.pdf


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

They do both. they are working on developing a line of dogs that fit their requirements. They will often offer dogs for sale that for one reason or another have not met their standards. They could be wonderful pets but might be a bit too friendly or a bit to nervous or dog reactive etc. They always say exactly why the dog is being career changed and what else they think it would be happy doing. Good folks from what I have seen but have not met them personally.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I really wish someone who has used them would reply have I posted in the wrong forum/thread/subject ?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

kontiki said:


> have I posted in the wrong forum/thread/subject ?


this is the right forum for it, but it’s quite possible that no one active on the forum owns an APAW dog. This isn’t an especially large group, so the odds of having someone who has personal experience with a specific breeder is actually pretty slim. You’ll notice that lots of the recommendations are hearsay or evaluations of available online information rather than first hand experience with owning a dog from a particular breeder.

Have you considered asking in other groups? Given that they breed for service work, you might have better luck in a service dog specific group, and I know there are plenty. There are also poodle facebook groups with thousands of active members that might be another avenue.

Good Luck!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with Coldbrew, you might have better luck in a service dog forum or on Facebook.

They only deal with clients who live in central MA, maybe there are service support groups limited to MA that may be more likely to have information?

You could also ask them for references from people who currently have their poodles and perhaps you can meet with them?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

She posts in a couple of Facebook groups I am in which is how I know about her. Their service area is limited so not many out there but one of my groups has three handlers with their dogs. They seem very happy with them. From the things I have seen in My Service Dog is a Poodle they follow do all the testing you would expect from a good breeder. Since their goal is service dog prospects temperament is very important to them.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually I was posting here to help someone from a service dog group find information, so I will pass this on. 
I myself am not interested in this organization though, but thank you for your answers


----------

